# Australia & South Pacific Reviews for May 2006



## KristinB (May 7, 2006)

*New*

Sunraysia Resort
Mildura, Australia
Review by: Fionahr


----------



## KristinB (May 27, 2006)

*Updated*

Nepean Country Club
Rosebud, Australia
Review by: Lyndon Andrews


----------

